# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Tới cà phê Cưới, bỗng dưng cũng muốn cưới - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

*Những chậu hoa bé xinh được đặt trên bệ cửa sổ, chiếc đèn màu treo lơ lửng trên trần nhà hay những chiếc gối xinh xắn tạo nên một khung cảnh lãng mạn cho Cưới Cafe.*



Cưới Cafe ấn tượng với bảng hiệu đơn giản cùng những chậu hoa nhỏ xinh treo bên khung cửa sổ.
Nép mình trong một con hẻm nhỏ trên đường Lê Văn Sỹ (quận 3, TP HCM), quán cà phê Cưới với không gian nhỏ gọn, sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa vật dụng và màu sắc cho bạn cảm giác yên bình khi đến đây. Trong không cảnh lung linh huyền ảo đấy, Cưới nhẹ nhàng đưa ta vào những xúc cảm trong hạnh phúc lứa đôi.

Cưới Cafe, cái tên quán rất ngộ và gợi lên sự tò mò, tuy nhiên theo sự giải thích của cô chủ quán Thùy Linh thì: “Cưới café đơn giản là một nơi lãng mạn dành cho tất cả mọi người. Những người đang yêu nhau vào đây thì sẽ cưới, người đã có gia đình thì sẽ yêu nhau hơn và người đang cô đơn khi đến đây sẽ tìm được một nửa của mình”.



Những bình hoa nhỏ được trang trí trên mỗi chiếc bàn trông rất dễ thương.
Lấy tên là Cưới, nên bạn sẽ cảm nhận được cả một không gian ngập tràn trong sắc màu hạnh phúc. Từ những bức ảnh cưới treo trên tường, bó hoa cô dâu, khăn voan màu trắng hay rèm cửa màu tím… làm cho cả những người chưa yêu cũng bỗng dưng muốn cưới… Với những đôi yêu nhau và đang tính chuyện trăm năm thì quán Cưới café là một nơi tư vấn đáng tin cậy về tất cả các dịch vụ về cưới.

*Dưới đây là một số hình ảnh đẹp về Cưới Cafe:*















Toàn bộ quán được trang trí hài hòa và rất lãng mạn.







Cưới Cafe có không gian lãng mạn thích hợp cho các cặp đôi chụp ảnh cưới.
_Địa chỉ: 466/49 Lê Văn Sỹ, phường 14, quận 3_


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Cà phê Cưới_

(Nguồn Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

Đến đây bỗng dưng mún cưới ak... nhưng mà chưa có ng để cưới thì pải làm sao... thía thì tốt nhất mình k nên đến quán nè... heheeee.. :dance:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Không phải là bỗng dưng muốn cưới mà là bỗng dưng muốn chụp ảnh cưới  :cuoi1:

----------


## Amp21

lúc đâu đọc vội cứ tưởng là bỗng dưng muốn cười  :cuoi: 
Quán này nhìn cũng đẹp

----------

